# Help with equipment for streaming?



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking for a camera I can use to stream video from my tank, either from above the water or in it. Been having a hell of a time finding something that will work in any capacity. I did find this.. but it's far too expensive for me and a bit too excessive. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

So.. no one has any ideas?


----------



## kzeller (Dec 31, 2014)

I think you can with a go pro not for certain tho.


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

kzeller said:


> I think you can with a go pro not for certain tho.


You can with making video, but streaming that video live?


----------



## Adam Maskew (Jun 28, 2010)

One of the D-Link wifi cameras would work for outside the tank. For inside? I'm not to sure. How big is the tank can you make a housing to sit the camera in and have the wire come out?

Adam


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

You could buy an old iPhone for cheap on eBay and use the "Presence" app. That's what I do for low-tech home security and nanny-cam.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Did you want something simple like a DropCam?

You could also pick up a cheap internet-connected Foscam camera. I don't trust their security so I wouldn't want one showing my living room, but that doesn't matter if it's just pointed at an aquarium.


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

Adam Maskew said:


> One of the D-Link wifi cameras would work for outside the tank. For inside? I'm not to sure. How big is the tank can you make a housing to sit the camera in and have the wire come out?
> 
> Adam


55 gallon tank. I'm sure I can make a housing with the wiring coming out. 

Drop cam? I was looking at those, wasn't sure it'd work for me. Also, since I am not well versed in streaming live, which will work with a streaming site like ustream or twitch etc.. Drop cam has the live streaming feature.. so it may work over all.. but it's definitely not IP68 rated for water lol


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I was also looking into thus so I can watch my dogs and see what they do by themselves alone at home lol it anyone knows of a cheapest camera and a way to stream it/access it from somewhere else please lmk!


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> I was also looking into thus so I can watch my dogs and see what they do by themselves alone at home lol it anyone knows of a cheapest camera and a way to stream it/access it from somewhere else please lmk!


The dropcam should be sufficient for your needs, I would think.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

RyannVonDoom said:


> The dropcam should be sufficient for your needs, I would think.


thanks ill look into it!


----------



## Stobel (May 18, 2014)

I recently saw a high tech tank at my university with a newly placed webcam labeled "fishcam" and had to have one for myself. I bought just a regular webcam (Logitech C920) and set up a Skype account to automatically receive calls. You'll to have a 24/7 computer running nearby though. There might be a simpler method but it works for me. I just Skype-chat my tank whenever I need my fix.

http://blogs.skype.com/2014/04/23/using-automatic-answering-to-keep-an-eye-on-things/


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

Stobel said:


> I recently saw a high tech tank at my university with a newly placed webcam labeled "fishcam" and had to have one for myself. I bought just a regular webcam (Logitech C920) and set up a Skype account to automatically receive calls. You'll to have a 24/7 computer running nearby though. There might be a simpler method but it works for me. I just Skype-chat my tank whenever I need my fix.
> 
> http://blogs.skype.com/2014/04/23/using-automatic-answering-to-keep-an-eye-on-things/


outside of the tank, right?


----------



## MissOddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Stobel said:


> I recently saw a high tech tank at my university with a newly placed webcam labeled "fishcam" and had to have one for myself. I bought just a regular webcam (Logitech C920) and set up a Skype account to automatically receive calls. You'll to have a 24/7 computer running nearby though. There might be a simpler method but it works for me. I just Skype-chat my tank whenever I need my fix.
> 
> http://blogs.skype.com/2014/04/23/using-automatic-answering-to-keep-an-eye-on-things/


This is what I did to check in on my dog when I worked long hours at an old job. It worked great.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

What you want is an IP camera.
Market is flooded with cheap chinese products. Better ones come with their own app for your phone like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA22A2FC3408
Connect to your home network and see what's happening on your phone. It send email alerts and what not. Read about IP cameras.


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

sumer said:


> What you want is an IP camera.
> Market is flooded with cheap chinese products. Better ones come with their own app for your phone like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA22A2FC3408
> Connect to your home network and see what's happening on your phone. It send email alerts and what not. Read about IP cameras.


I have.. Needs to be rated IP-68.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought id update, ended up getting a dropcam. This thing is awesome!!! It even comes with night vision and an internal speaker so I can talk to my dogs from work. Thanks for letting me know about it!


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

lamiskool said:


> Just thought id update, ended up getting a dropcam. This thing is awesome!!! It even comes with night vision and an internal speaker so I can talk to my dogs from work. Thanks for letting me know about it!


Glad you're set. Just need something for me now lol


----------

